# Storing raft on its side inflated.



## mbornhorst1 (Nov 6, 2018)

I've always rented rafts and finally bought one this year. I have it stored on its side on moving dolly's to save garage room with 2x4 holding it to the dolly. does anyone see this being an issue?


----------



## newpc (Aug 3, 2009)

Should be fine, will have to top if off once in a while. Newer materials can be safely rolled all winter like Aire.


----------



## newpc (Aug 3, 2009)

What boat did you get is it pvc or hypalon? What year was it made?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

IMHO, older boats can also be safely rolled for the winter.


but when the materials are cold, DO NOT TOUCH IT. Rolling/unrolling when cold is really hard on the materials. If they're rolled and unrolled when warm, they can slowly get cold, warm, etc with minimal consequences.

If you want to use your boat during the shoulder seasons, keep it inflated.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Rafts aren’t fragile pool toys. You need to get past that. 

Putting an inflated raft on it’s side for the winter doesn’t even bump the needle.

Winter assignment....Watch some rafting carnage videos on YouTube to see what rafts survive without even a scratch.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

You might get a slight indent, but it'll pop back out once you venture into the sun. Rafts are tough.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

In 40 years of storing rafts over winter in cold storage, the only problem I've ever had was mice (2x) The little buggers will chew a hole right through a boat. Make sure your rodent control is good. I agree with the advice of don't move them cold. Otherwise, go sharpen your skiis


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

And for mice - or pretty much any other critters that might be tempted to chow down or make a home - moth balls have worked for me for three decades. You don't want them in contact with the boat, but sprinkle generously in the general vicinity and/or strategically located where the buggers might climb or invade. You need to renew every year, but for $4-5 you can get a couple years supply at your local grocery. Maybe underneath your moving dollies, just in case...!


----------



## mbornhorst1 (Nov 6, 2018)

it's a 2005 vanguard venture 14' self bailing


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

mbornhorst1 said:


> it's a 2005 vanguard venture 14' self bailing


Oh, well then that changes things a little. That 2005 Vanguard rubber is showroom only, no rolling, no side storage, and don't even think about touching a rock with it - they'll self destruct!


Kidding. Rafts are tough, store it and go skiing.


----------



## newpc (Aug 3, 2009)

mbornhorst1 said:


> it's a 2005 vanguard venture 14' self bailing


The boat is pvc but new enough it should be fine. My advice would be to contact vanguard directly and ask them. Ill bet the say its fine to roll it for the winter. And as other have said, avoid unrolling it when its cold.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Right about 05 there were some vandgaurds made of hypolon. My buddy has one of them. It could be a rubber boat. 

If it was mine I'd roll it tight, and put it in a closet. My boats don't see the cold. My wife's shoes do.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

I just put mine in a big bag folded in the basement so it stays above negative whatever during a cold snap.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

NoCo said:


> Right about 05 there were some vangaurds made of hypolon. My buddy has one of them. It could be a rubber boat.


 FWIW....The Vanguard Advantage series rafts are Hypalon......The Vanguard Venture series are made of PVC. OP has a PVC boat. My 12' Advantage series Vanguard was made in 2002. They only made Hypalon boats for the first year or two they were in business.


----------

